# تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين



## sparrow (8 أكتوبر 2007)

كل انسان في الدنيا له متاعبه الخاصه , سوا كانت متاعب ظاهرة لاخرين , او مكتومه في القلب , سوا كانت متاعب روحيه , اومتاعب نفسيه , اومتاعب جسديه , او متاعب عائليه او اجتماعيه .
والسيد المسيح قد جاء من اجل التعابي ..
جاء يطلب ويخلص ما قد هلك ,, جاء ليخلص العالم من الامه ومتاعبه 
وهو ايضا قال تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال ’ وانا اريحكم
لماذا قال ’’ يا ثقيلي الاحمال ’’ ؟؟ ربما لان الذي حمله خفيف يحتمل ويسكت .. اما الذي حمله ثقيل , فليس امامه الا ان يقول :: يارب
المفروض ان نلجا الي الرب سوا كان الحمل ثقيلا او خفيفا ولكن علي الاقل اذا كان مضغوطا جدااا من ثقل احماله ’’ فلن يجد امامه سوي وعد الرب بان يريحه
تعالوا .. وانا اريحكم .. انها دعوة ووعد
  دعوة من الله , ووعد الي عالم تعبان مثقل بمشاكل  من كل نوع .. وفي كل هذة المشاكل يقول الرب :: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين ... وانا اريحكم ,, كثيرون في متاعبهم يجلسون مع اخرين فيزيدونهم تعبا علي تعبهم
وقد يلجأون الي البعض , فلا يجدون منهم سوي الاهمال والامبالاه لكن المسيح المريح ,, كل من يلجا  اليه يستريح ,, انه دائما يعطي الناس راحه وهدوءا وعزاءا وسلاما وطمانينه في الداخل  ويرفع عن الناس اثقالهم ويحملها بدلا عنهم ويريحهم ,, 
البعض اذا اصابته  ضيقه , يظل يغلي بالالم والحزن داخل نفسه . افكارة تتعبه , ونفسيته تتعبه , وربما الياس يتعبه . وربما لا يجد امامه سوي الشكوي او التذمر او البكاء ,, وفي كل ذلك لا يفكر ان يلجا الي الله ,, ولا ان يضع امامه قول المزمور :: ’’ الق علي الرب همك , وهو يعولك ’’
_تعال اذن وكلم الرب عن متاعبك بكل صراحه سواء كانت تتعبك معامله الاخرين او ظلمهم او قسوتهم او كانت تتعبك شكوك او افكار او خطايا او عادات مسيطرة عليك وتاكد ان الرب يعرف متاعبك اكتر مما تعرفها انت ويريد ان يخلصك منها جميعا .. فاطلبه في رجاء وثقه واضعا امامك 
’’ يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك . ينصرك اسم اله يعقوب ’’_
_من كتاب حياه الرجاء_


----------



## fullaty (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*

’’ يستجيب لك الرب في يوم شدتك . ينصرك اسم اله يعقوب 

ميرسى يا سبارو على نقلك للموضوع المهم ده 
وفعلا بنبقى كتير تعبانين ونشتكى لكل الناس بس بننسى ان واحد بس هو اللى بيشيل حملنا وبيدينا مع التجربه قوة احتمالها 
ياريت نفضل جنبه على طول ولكن لضعف ايمانا بنبعد 

ربنا يباركك حياتك يا سبارو ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## محب للعذراء (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*

شكرا ألك على الموضوع الواحد لازم بوقت الشدة بزكر الله قبل ما يشكي همومو لناس


----------



## ماريان مرمر (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*

موضع حلوة اوة رائع ولازم تثق اني الرب معك في كل شدة و معك ي كل حين


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*

شكرا لمروركم جميعا
ربنا يباركم


----------



## adel baket (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*

_الله على التامل الرائع سبارو_
_والرب يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## sparrow (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*



nazeradel قال:


> _الله على التامل الرائع سبارو_
> _والرب يبارك حياتك_​



شكرا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع فوق الرائع ​*


----------



## sparrow (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تعالوا الي يا جميع المتعبين*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل
> 
> ربنا يباركك بجد موضوع فوق الرائع ​*



شكرا لتعليقك الجميل يا مرمر
وكويس انه عجبك
ربنا يباركك


----------

